
Amelia Earhart: Island bones 'likely' belonged to famed pilot - daegloe
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43323944
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
From actual journal article
[http://journals.upress.ufl.edu/fa/article/view/525/519](http://journals.upress.ufl.edu/fa/article/view/525/519).

> Likelihood ratios of 84–154 would not qualify as a positive identification
> by the criteria of modern forensic practice, where likelihood ratios are
> often millions or more. They do qualify as what is often called the
> preponderance of the evidence, that is, it is more likely than not the
> Nikumaroro bones were (or are, if they still exist) those of Amelia Earhart.
> If the bones do not belong to Amelia Earhart, then they are from someone
> very similar to her. And, as we have seen, a random individual has a very
> low probability of possessing that degree of similarity.

PS: The actual journal article is actually very readable and very interesting.
Perhaps the mods can change the link to the actual journal article?

------
dorkwood
> The bones have unfortunately since been lost, and so cannot be analysed. But
> the research team used historical photographs, as well as her pilot's and
> driver's licences, to determine that her body proportions matched the
> skeletal remains.

They don't even have the bones to analyse themselves? That doesn't fill me
with confidence.

~~~
ASalazarMX
> The bones have unfortunately since been lost, and so cannot be analysed.

Someone needed Amelia's bones in his private collection?

